# Bringing saltwater fish/coral from Bellingham to BC?



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried this, is it possible? There is a new coral store in Bellingham, I'm wondering if I can buy coral and drive it home across the border?


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

cool.... what is the store name/website. 

Some members successfully brought stuff but in very small quantities for private use and not resale, with no live rock, no aussie corals. I believe caribbean stuff should be ok ( zoas, gorgs, some anemones...). You of course should have the receipt.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

You can't bring coral across the border.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish possibly if you have paperwork I think but not corals without CITES permit.


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

place is called crystal reef aquatics. Not far from Bellisfair mall. Looks like they deal in the harder to get (for us anyway) coral. 

I can't find a thing on cbsa's website and I've talked to 2 former agents, one says it should be ok, one says probably not...


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

New reef shop in Bellingham (Crystal Reef Aquatics)


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

from what I gather anything reef building is not allowed anything else must be attached to man made frag discs as live rock is also a no no.


----------

